# What would you do with Faz's face in the newspaper?



## KboyForeverB (Aug 30, 2010)

On 30/8 a grade 5 teacher gave us a piece of paper, it was a article on faz saying how he took 7.94 seconds at New Zealand Champs. Firstly I put it on my desk just because I was lazy to do anything with it.. Then Cameron drew a mustache!!! I decided to go with an draw a beard. (Sorry faz) After lots of pointless drawing, i decided to rub it out. While attempting to erase the marks, the ripped his face in half LOLOLOL!


----------



## Faz (Aug 30, 2010)

wtf i was in the paper?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> wtf i was in the paper?


yeah you were. Not sure when though...


----------



## Dene (Aug 30, 2010)

lol faz is in lotsa papers.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> wtf i was in the paper?



If you don't want to be in the paper solve the Rubik Cube really slow once and everyone would forget about you. I'll laugh if I see you solve it over 5 minute.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 30, 2010)

If you can sub20, heck even sub30, try solving it in 5 minutes. It's so hard to take a full five minutes. The longest I was able to stall out to without feeling like it was obvious I was doing stupid stuff was 2:30. What sucks is when you get down to PLL. You either forget your alg due to muscle memory only retaining it how you finger trick it, or you show them all along you've been sandbagging. I usually do a 2LPLL when this happens along with the crappy U perms I'd been shown (but it's more fun when I do the wrong U Perm first so that way I have to do it again to solve it).


----------



## KboyForeverB (Aug 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> If you can sub20, heck even sub30, try solving it in 5 minutes. It's so hard to take a full five minutes. The longest I was able to stall out to without feeling like it was obvious I was doing stupid stuff was 2:30. What sucks is when you get down to PLL. You either forget your alg due to muscle memory only retaining it how you finger trick it, or you show them all along you've been sandbagging. I usually do a 2LPLL when this happens along with the crappy U perms I'd been shown (but it's more fun when I do the wrong U Perm first so that way I have to do it again to solve it).


Wow, what happened to posting about the thread, meh who cares


----------



## jiggy (Aug 30, 2010)

I would try to offer it some chocolate.

Chocolate? 

No?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Aug 30, 2010)

Was I in the paper? I judged that solve.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 30, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Then Cameron drew a mustache!!!



This guy sounds so stupid. 

Also, I just realised that I have been spelling mustache wrong all this time...

Btw, it's the photo that Faz hates.


----------



## nck (Aug 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> If you can sub20, heck even sub30, try solving it in 5 minutes. It's so hard to take a full five minutes. The longest I was able to stall out to without feeling like it was obvious I was doing stupid stuff was 2:30. What sucks is when you get down to PLL. You either forget your alg due to muscle memory only retaining it how you finger trick it, or you show them all along you've been sandbagging. I usually do a 2LPLL when this happens along with the crappy U perms I'd been shown (but it's more fun when I do the wrong U Perm first so that way I have to do it again to solve it).



Do xzzxy'z'xy'zy' to look for your cross and f2l pieces.
Spam sune randomly for oll or (RDR'D')*44513times.
Do pll intuitively.
Wrist.
With left hand.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2010)

I just did a "palm solve", a solve when I only used my right palm to rotate layers and left hand to rotate cube. No fingers were used in turning the cube, except rotating it as a whole.

Time: 43.62.

A wristing solve, at 1 tps max., with Dan Brown method (no variations, inverses, mirrors, and the like. Just as I would have solved it originally).

Time: 2:21.21.

A normal solve afterwards:

Time: 21.21. Felt SO SLOW.


----------



## Joker (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL
From seeing pick of Feliks owning to trying to solve a cube as slow as you can. LMAO


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 4, 2010)

Draw lines over his eyes and tell people he's Asian


----------



## Samania (Sep 4, 2010)

I would photocopy a larger size of it, add a body, and transform it into a cardboard cut out.


----------



## CuberN00b (Sep 4, 2010)

I will take the photo to a shaman and curse him so at comp his hand will scramble the cube and not solving the cube. EVIL-Minded.

I will put the photo on a photoframe and put it in my room. WEIRD-minded.

FAIL, i will never both of them.


----------



## Shortey (Sep 4, 2010)

Title said:


> What would you do with Faz's face in the newspaper?



What wouldn't I do?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 5, 2010)

I just found this article:



Spoiler



Feliks the cube king

ATTENTION geeks of Australia, take off your Vulcan ears, put down your 20-sided dice . . . 'cause there's a new dungeon master in town.

Melbourne School boy Feliks Zemdegs has just twiddled his way to Rubik cube glory and into the record books at the World Cube Association-sanctioned New Zealand speed-cubing championships. Mastering the 43, 252,003, 274, 489, 856,000 (that's 43 quintillion) permutations of Mr Erno Rubik's fiddly little toy, the 14-year-old blew away 40 competitors to somehow get all the sides of a 3 x 3 cube the right colour - without the help of a hammer - in an average time of 8.52 seconds over five attempts.

Zemdegs' best time was a staggering multi-coloured haze of just 7.94sec and the seemingly normal young lad remains the only person in the world to have achieved a sub-10sec average. "He's done better than that at home, so hopefully he'll get faster and faster," Speed Cubing New Zealand president Joshua Brungar told AWAAT's man with a Rubik's snake.

(Or until he discovers girls.)


----------



## Innocence (Sep 5, 2010)

This


> (Or until he discovers girls.)


 is false.

Your pictures there aren't really working for me. D:


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 5, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Zemdegs' best time was a staggering multi-coloured haze of just 7.94sec and the seemingly normal young lad remains *the only person in the world to have achieved a sub-10sec average.*



All in all I think this is good press coverage relating to the cube. However, that doesn't change the fact that these kinds of statements still irk me when they happen.

Chris


----------

